# Mucky walls



## BorderColliesZR (Sep 24, 2014)

When my dogs come in from their walks I always towel dry them but we still end up with mucky marks up the walls from them brushing against them after their walks. At the moment we wipe the walls down once a week to try and keep them from looking dirty. Even once a week doesn't seem to be enough as the walls are quite marked by the time they are due to be wiped down again.

What is your routine for keeping the walls muck free? Are there any sort of wall coverings available that are easily wipeable or washable?

Thanks.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

You could always paint your walls mud coloured.


Anything that is vynel washes better, like paint or wallpaper. Our house has suffered with it for years, but I'm not particularly house proud and just wash it down when even I think it's bad.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I find this works..... 

In all seriousness if millie is wet / dirty enough to warrant wiping down then I pop her in the bath and rinse her with warm water then dry her.

Eliminates all mud and removes dead hair from her coat.

Once a dog is used to it then it take a few minutes


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Mucky walls from wet dogs are the bane of my life!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Siskin said:


> You could always paint your walls mud coloured.
> 
> Anything that is vynel washes better, like paint or wallpaper. Our house has suffered with it for years, but I'm not particularly house proud and just wash it down when even I think it's bad.


This is going to be the colour I choose when I re-decorate!!

Some of my house is carpetted & the chosen colour? ...... mud coloured!

My house is constantly muddy, I just accept it now


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Tile the whole house. Job's a good'un.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

I restrict mine to just the kitchen when they are wet/muddy.


----------



## BorderColliesZR (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies. I did think I would get some funny ones.... I don't think my dogs would appreciate the cling film so that's out of the question lol. Also my dogs are border collies so they are out every few hours and end up dirty all of the time, so bathing each time wouldn't be an option either.

Siskin I love the suggestion of mud coloured walls, I had been thinking this too! A dark beige wipeable paint would camouflage the mud a bit.

Cleo38 that's funny that you have mud coloured carpets. My carpet is charcoal (the carpet strands are black and white), which was chosen to match my dogs pet hair (black and white border collies). Even when the carpet is due to be hoovered the pet hair isn't too obvious, it's great!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> This is going to be the colour I choose when I re-decorate!!
> 
> Some of my house is carpetted & the chosen colour? ...... mud coloured!
> 
> My house is constantly muddy, I just accept it now


Yes I agree....LOL Years of experience with muddy collies has taught me all about what colour to paint the walls, choice of carpet, tiles , etc.

I have some wonderful tiles on the wall in the lobby. They have what looks like splashes of mud on them - perfect.....:thumbup:


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

We are in a rented property so the answer is pretty simple for me; the dogs don't come in unless they are completely clean and dry. In our previous house, which we owned, I'd let the dogs in muddy most of the time....now I can see why the house was a dirty sh*theap 

So my dogs get some form of wash after every walk that isn't a lead walk. Tilly is easy as I can just pop her in the shower and rinse her quickly. Bo I either wash in the stream (conveniently located at the end of my garden!) and/or sponge her down with warm water. Towel dry and they are clean!

I'm afraid this is the only solution to keeping the house relatively clean and mud free. It's a bit of an effort but it works!


----------



## BorderColliesZR (Sep 24, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> Yes I agree....LOL Years of experience with muddy collies has taught me all about what colour to paint the walls, choice of carpet, tiles , etc.
> 
> I have some wonderful tiles on the wall in the lobby. They have what looks like splashes of mud on them - perfect.....:thumbup:


I've never seen tiles in a lobby before. What kind of tiles are they? Those would be much easier to wipe down that a painted wall.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

BorderColliesZR said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I did think I would get some funny ones.... I don't think my dogs would appreciate the cling film so that's out of the question lol.* Also my dogs are border collies so they are out every few hours and end up dirty all of the time, so bathing each time wouldn't be an option either.*
> 
> Siskin I love the suggestion of mud coloured walls, I had been thinking this too! A dark beige wipeable paint would camouflage the mud a bit.
> 
> Cleo38 that's funny that you have mud coloured carpets. My carpet is charcoal (the carpet strands are black and white), which was chosen to match my dogs pet hair (black and white border collies). Even when the carpet is due to be hoovered the pet hair isn't too obvious, it's great!


Why do they need to go out every few hours?


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dog fleece and straight into crate. Don't have a utility room any
More 

However my front door and the wall alongside it is an interesting colour atm.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

When you figure it out let me know :lol: 

I spent a good part of yesterday cleaning paw prints off my kitchen wall. Shelby was attempting to get a spider in the corner of the ceiling ... knocked her water bowl over and left a nice trail of dirty paw prints all over my wall


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

labradrk said:


> We are in a rented property so the answer is pretty simple for me; the dogs don't come in unless they are completely clean and dry. In our previous house, which we owned, I'd let the dogs in muddy most of the time....now I can see why the house was a dirty sh*theap
> 
> So my dogs get some form of wash after every walk that isn't a lead walk. Tilly is easy as I can just pop her in the shower and rinse her quickly. Bo I either wash in the stream (conveniently located at the end of my garden!) and/or sponge her down with warm water. Towel dry and they are clean!
> 
> I'm afraid this is the only solution to keeping the house relatively clean and mud free. It's a bit of an effort but it works!


Rep for you :w00t:

So glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

BorderColliesZR said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I did think I would get some funny ones.... I don't think my dogs would appreciate the cling film so that's out of the question lol. *Also my dogs are border collies so they are out every few hours and end up dirty all of the time, so bathing each time wouldn't be an option either.*
> 
> Siskin I love the suggestion of mud coloured walls, I had been thinking this too! A dark beige wipeable paint would camouflage the mud a bit.
> 
> Cleo38 that's funny that you have mud coloured carpets. My carpet is charcoal (the carpet strands are black and white), which was chosen to match my dogs pet hair (black and white border collies). Even when the carpet is due to be hoovered the pet hair isn't too obvious, it's great!


Millie isn't a collie but gets two walks a day - certainly not prevented from getting dirty.

I realise rinsing the dogdown isn't for everyone but worth bearing in mind logically the only way to prevent mud / water from getting from the dog to the walls is to physically clean the dog to remove dirt.

Whether that be by popping dog in bath or wiping down with a towel or using a washing up bowl of warm water.

Personally I find by brushing millie and rinsing mud off I get a lot less mud and hair in the house. Less time cleaning


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Mine stay in the car to be towelled then have their towelling robes put on.









This is not 100% successful given I decided to paint the walls using matt pale yellow  I will at some point repaint in extreme clean, the Crown version of paint that can be scrubbed. The panelling in the kitchen is always muddy, I clean it when I remember. I did tile the lounge to make life easier.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I've a short length of hose attached to the outside tap to rinse the mud and muck off Isla. If she has got thoroughly muddy/rolled in something smelly, she will have a total wash down with the hose. OH will then bring out a bowl of warm soapy water for washing, rinse under the tap then another bowl of clean warm water to finish up. Good rub down with towels, then into the dog dry bag to keep her warm and to finish off drying whilst she sleeps.
As I said in my earlier post, I'm not house proud and happily ignore any grubbiness along with a decor to match so it doesn't show too much. Isla is so used to being washed off after practically every walk that she goes and stands by the tap.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

After every walk then dogs are taken in through the back gate and towelled off in the garden to remove the majority of the mud and to dry them off a bit then sent to their beds; Florence has a Tuffies nest with high sides and Freya a crate so neither of them are able to lie up against the walls. I line their beds with fresh towels and cheap blankets that I can just sling in the wash daily or so. I leave them for an hour or so then give them a brush through and another towel down outside. Only then can they go into the other rooms. 

Bit of a military operation especially in the winter but I don't want to live in a house that looks like it's been taken over by dogs, lol.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Before my walk I fill up a large bucket of hot/warm water and then place the bucket and towel in the little coal shed thing we have, and then when I get back I give Thai a rinse off and towel dry (making sure he walks over the towel to stop wet paw prints) before coming inside.

It's a pain in the bum but works well for us, when I move I will make sure we have a wet room or hose to make life easier


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Zip-on dog dry bag:
X
Amazon.co.uk: Customer Reviews: Dry Dog Bag Size 4 (18" Neck) 
X

other options:








.
.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd rather just wipe the walls than bother with the faff of trying to bath 3 dogs.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Our walks are only a little mucky. Its a rental and when we decide to move we said we will just repaint


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Because my dogs are long coated it takes a long time to dry them off, for that reason I am unwilling to stick them in the bath twice a day after walks. At this time of year all our walks are muddy to some degree.

Best solution I have found is to stick them in their Equafleeces when we get home. They dry out completely within the hour and I don't have to worry about them messing up the house.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I use one of these to remove excess water...
Groomers Aquasorb Towel: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

It's amazing, they feel dry almost immediately - even after a bath ,


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

The dogs room is just inside the back door. The walls leading to their room have wood panelling half way up, it's painted so easy to keep clean. It's the painted door casings I struggle with. The dogs room walls are papered and painted with washable paint. The floors all over (apart from two) are stone so easily cleaned.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I towel dry Apollo too but still get muddy marks on the wall at the moment they aren't to bad so I haven't cleaned them off, if I can get away with it I will leave them until summer because wiping down my walls just results in the paint coming off  and I'll wash down and repaint them properly in a better paint in the summer, is there a waterproof wipe-able magnolia paint?? (I'm in rented accommodation so walls have to stay the same colour)

I have taught Apollo to shake on command outside after walks though so that helps a bit aswell


----------

